# Attn Ohio River Fisherman



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Where do you guys fish in the winter months when the river is up?

I slayed the sauger for a few weeks up until the river rose. With no sign of the rain stopping, I'm in desperate need of some sauger/saugeye fishing. Is there anywhere in mid/southern Ohio that the rain doesn't completely wreck during the winter?

Thanks,
T


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You have to go with the flow.....per say! When it's up, you don't hit the river...when it's down you do! Not much you can do. If ya find a spot...let us know!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Quiet backwaters and marinas, even flooded parking lots


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i agree with dave find slack water i like bellow the point on oh and ky side when water is up using live bait. the the mouth of creeks and rivers that flow into the ohio do good the ones above the dam can be as good as the ones below the dam.back water can be good at times i have caught some nice sauger at the greenup park were the water runs in the river and in the mouth of little sandy when the water was up like it is now.


----------

